
The diversity problem in Silicon Valley isn't getting any better - spacemanspiffy
https://sdtimes.com/softwaredev/theres-a-diversity-problem-in-the-tech-industry-and-its-not-getting-any-better/
======
HillaryBriss
> _57 percent of the U.S. workforce is made up of women, but only 26 percent
> of technology-related positions are held by women ... for women of color,
> with black, Latina, and Native American women only making up 4 percent of
> roles in the computing workforce — almost none of which are senior
> leadership roles — despite making up 16 percent of the general population._

a minor footnote: the denominators in these two comparisons are different. in
one case it's the "U.S. workforce" and in the other it's the "general
population." which one is the right one to use?

